# Solar Firewood Dryer



## elektrobot (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone have a setup like this? Does it really speed up the drying of firewood?

View attachment 35480


http://dulley.com/docs/f436.htm


----------



## scottr (Jun 25, 2006)

*Dryer*

There was a similar firewood dryer article in Sawmill & Woodlot magazine several years ago by Dr. Gene Wengert .


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 26, 2006)

I ican't imagine why it WOULDN'T.

Fella south of me has a solar lumber kiln. Much more sophisicated that what you linked. Rather like a greehouse roof on cinderblock walls. It was maybe 65 the last time I was there, and the kiln was at 99.


----------



## bob621 (Jun 20, 2007)

*DOE Solar dryer*

This is identical to the dryer described in detail in DOE 1983 booklet "Drying Wood with the Sun". DOE/CE/15095-3.

The same booklet described this as th "Virginian", also contained plans for two even simpler designs:

The Montanan, anf the 
Black Tarp

along with brief descriptions of some of the other 2000 designs demoed under a DOE effort from 1978-1983


----------



## Patrick62 (Jun 21, 2007)

*I need one the size of a Safeway.*

That way I could load it with a forklift:chainsawguy: 

My wood drying process is wind/sun powered.
Piles of wood, not stacked, in the open with lots of sunshine. I also get the benifit of some reasonably windy days.

-Pat


----------



## bob621 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Solar Drying*

Ah yes, Colorado....
Ideal for open air drying!


One of the earlier posts noted an article by Wengert - he's the same guy who designed the Virginian dryer in the DOE publication. Claims for the dryer are drying times in a month to 6 weeks. I wonder if anyone on this site has tried one of these.


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 21, 2007)

Since I need to build a new woodshed anyway, I have been considering a shipping can with a turbine roof vent and a vent in the door. Load it up and shut the doors. Anyone that has ever had to unload a can in the summer will understand.


----------



## Sprig (Jun 21, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> Since I need to build a new woodshed anyway, I have been considering a shipping can with a turbine roof vent and a vent in the door. Load it up and shut the doors. Anyone that has ever had to unload a can in the summer will understand.




Not a bad idea, paint it black and use a couple of small solar panels to run your vent fans, hm.................................. me like.


----------



## bob621 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Container-shed*

A relative suggested pretty much the same - he retired from a job in a freight yard. I could get one easily enough. But Disposing of it or even moving it would be something else.


----------



## Poindexter (Jun 22, 2007)

elektrobot said:


> Does it really speed up the drying of firewood?



Should work just fine. How much faster is the key variable.

For reference purposes, fill a clear plastic garbage bag -loosely- with green twigs from a tree that was standing yesterday.

Knot the open end of the bag so there are still two small openings for air exchange.

Set the bag in full sunlight, with the two small holes down.

Over the course of a few days or weeks you will see less and less water vapor condensing on the inside wall of the bag - as long as the condensed vapor can drain out the two holes at the bottom.

In my back yard, with the weather I have been having this spring, I can dry a trash bag of small kindling in 7 to 10 days.

HTH,
P


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 22, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> A small pole shed would be much cheaper IMO. Those containers are not really that large. A woodshed doesn't need sides.
> 
> Those containers are really nice but in my area they are going for $1,600. for an 8' X 20'.



I can buy an 8'x40' can for less than that. http://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/pts/355269462.html 
A firewood shed with open sides doesn't do much for solar drying, which is what this thread is about. 

IMO, you can't touch a pole shed of that size with a solid floor for anywhere near that price.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jun 23, 2007)

if you put one piece of firewood out in the sun, it would dry really quickly.

likewise, the top of the stack dries very quickly.

i am convinced that the trick is to drive some warm dry air into the bottom of the stack for a month or so, and it will dry from the bottom out.

getting that air flow into the bottom of the stack is not being a trivial task.


----------



## chowdozer (Jun 23, 2007)

drmiller100 said:


> if you put one piece of firewood out in the sun, it would dry really quickly.
> 
> likewise, the top of the stack dries very quickly.
> 
> ...



I agree. In the past I've just made a pile as high as I could with as small a footprint as possible. But then you get bugs and dirt. I've thought about piling it on that weedcloth which I think would work fairly well but I hate handling it twice.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 23, 2007)

How about piling it on roofing tin, if the weight doesn't collapse the ridges, they should provide channels for air to circulate under the pile. You just have to find some tin with as many ridges as possible. Some of that tin has stretches as long as a foot that is flat.

Ian


----------



## scottr (Jun 23, 2007)

Haywire Haywood said:


> How about piling it on roofing tin, if the weight doesn't collapse the ridges, they should provide channels for air to circulate under the pile. You just have to find some tin with as many ridges as possible. Some of that tin has stretches as long as a foot that is flat.
> 
> Ian



Ian , split wood will dry quickly on or under rusty corrugated roofing tin . It's important to get the wood off the ground , I use a cement block and 4X4 frame .


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd put it on a slight slope to drain rain water off... but I think thats a good idea.

I use pallets to get it off the ground and offer some air flow.


----------

